# Sample Logic releases CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instr



## Sample logic (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

Very proud to stand by our most epic release in our companies 9 years of developing virtual instruments. 

We just announced CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY: THE WORLD'S MOST POWERFUL CINEMATIC VIRTUAL INSTRUMENT.
http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cin ... s-infinity







*TRAILER*


*Take the virtual tour:*
http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cin ... inity#tour

*CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY: *
http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cin ... s-infinity


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*

Congrats. 

You might want to consider the entire core concept to be implemented for air, the elements and synergy as well. I would buy this upgrade if the same core functionality would apply to these libs.


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*

Great idea. Its definitely in our thoughts


----------



## catsass (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*

_"The product contains over 2,400 trillion sonic combinations..."_
A walkthrough highlighting each of these would be terrific.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*



catsass @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> _"The product contains over 2,400 trillion sonic combinations..."_
> A walkthrough highlighting each of these would be terrific.



A five-month long YouTube video? Sound the Daniel James horn! o=<


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*



wilx @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> catsass @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > _"The product contains over 2,400 trillion sonic combinations..."_
> ...



I imagine the Daniel James horn sounding less like o=< and more like http://inception.davepedu.com/inception.mp3


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 4, 2015)

Who dare summon me from my slumber!

-DJ


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*

Mr. Daniel

We are up for sending you over a copy of the product if you are open to doing a video demonstrating all 2,400 trillion sonic combinations. o=< 8)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*

There ya go Daniel, free of charge copy! 

Only condition is that you sit in front of the screen and do not talk, not a word, during the entire show, which can be described as camera 2 smack on your face to prove you don't talk, and camera 1 showing your daw that switches and plays for 1 second each sound, and by the time you reached the end.... 

Well, with approx. 31.5 million seconds in a year...

Any last words?

:lol:


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*



G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> There ya go Daniel, free of charge copy!
> 
> Only condition is that you sit in front of the screen and do not talk, not a word, during the entire show, which can be described as camera 2 smack on your face to prove you don't talk, and camera 1 showing your daw that switches and plays for 1 second each sound, and by the time you reached the end....
> 
> ...



We're gunna need a bigger boat..

-DJ


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*


----------



## Vastman (Jun 5, 2015)

While the new features and gui look fantastic, I wish some of the demos would illustrate using this power to create awesome realistic sounding guitar ditties. So tired of the overblown, wacked out stuff which strays so far from ...."guitars" that you could call it "cinematic chairs" for all I know.

I own both CG1&2 and have never used any of the wacked out stuff. Whether I buy into this new package really depends on being convinced it will seriously enhance the real "guitar" aspects of what I already have.

Can you whip up a few such demos before the deadline, Joe???


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*

Hi Dana,

Here are some examples of traditional guitars within CG Infinity:

SoundCloud:
https://soundcloud.com/sample-logic/kri ... s-infinity



Some of the morphed instruments you may see as "wacked", because they might not sound like a guitar out of the box, we feel are useful for scoring and being utilized in a non-guitar style. There is literally 4.700 instruments and Multis so I am certain there is fun for the whole family in there 

So you understand the scope and focus of CG Infinity, while there are tons of amazing multi-sampled round robin guitars, our goal is in no way to deliver the vienna symphonic guitar collection. Instead, CG Infinity covers the void of all things cinematic using guitars as the source material. Atmospheres, loops, percussion etc.


----------



## catsass (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*



Daniel James @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> We're gunna need a bigger boat..
> 
> -DJ



Beautiful. :lol:


----------



## Vastman (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, whilst I'm not hearing what I was hoping to hear, I cannot resist as the new GUI is way cool and for the $259 price.... I know those "guitars" are there.... _-)

Oh, and don't mean "wacked" as an insult... and they're definately cinematic. I'm just not doing any really big movies at the moment (or ever!):mrgreen: . But I am hoping to be able to get "guitar nirvana" out of the* infinity engine*  .... (a great sci fi story, btw) 

so.... the deed is done.... bought! :lol: At this rate, I'll never get to acquiring Vegas Pro... can you audio guys take a break for a few months, so I can afford to get some video tools and begin doing some climate change music videos???? I mean, ya know, BEFORE WE'RE ALL DONE FOR??? 0oD 

BTW, LET DANIEL TALK!!! He's got a funny way with words... and it would add a bit of variety to the 400 year long youtube vid! He also needs a few breaks in there to procreate the new Daniel who'll carry on after his sorry ole body decays.... ~o)


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 8, 2015)

Great news!
CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY is now released:

Take the virtual tour: 
http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cin ... inity#tour 

CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY: 
http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cin ... s-infinity
_________________

Once your download your copy and test drive Infinity, please let the VI Control world know your reaction.

Ok time to finally get some sleep


----------



## Vastman (Jun 8, 2015)

Downloading NOW! Thanks, Joe... I actually stayed up till 1am hoping for quick links but this is just as well... heading off to work and will have fun this evening!

Exciting anticipation...

btw, I DO like your characterization of what I am hoping for... "*the vienna symphonic guitar collection*". I think many of us are and it hasn't been done yet.

Hope you'll consider this and add a slew of well thought out multies (a few hundred will do _-) ) when you get a moment or two!


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 8, 2015)

Eek! Did I miss the discount? I have 1 and 2 and was about to try to upgrade for $259. :shock:


----------



## Vastman (Jun 8, 2015)

pm Joe above... for such a loyal person, he might cut you some slack... it's the 100 bucks off additional pre release you might be missing; still good discount for CG owners.


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Dana



> Hope you'll consider this and add a slew of well thought out multies (a few hundred will do metal ) when you get a moment or two!



We have a lot in the works for the future so stay tuned


----------



## Vastman (Jun 10, 2015)

Note: most of this post was wrong and I have deleted it. It came out of sleep deprivation and my own aging brain not being able to figure a few things out. The real culperits are Sample Logic and Heavyocity... how dare they come out with two awesome products in the same week that are guaranteed to induce some serious sleep deprivation in a working human... :oops:


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 10, 2015)

> hmmmmm.... hope I'm just being an idiot here but....there are a relatively few guitar patches in infinity and a bunch more in the actual CGs...



I would never call you an idiot, perhaps it's the lack of sleep and food you keep talking about in other posts 

INFINITY does contain all of the sample content from the original CG 1 and 2 as well as the all new 3. 

While the instruments names and effects might not be exact one for one to the sound sources for the most part they are all of the sample material from CG 1 2 and 3 are pre loaded as sound sources in INFINITY.

If you need further assistance just ask, you can email us direct at [email protected]


----------



## Vastman (Jun 10, 2015)

Well Joe, having bought both Infinity and Gravity it is a few days with limited sleep. I will have to ponder this further. What I'm getting from this is that you created new patches using the combined library and I just assume there must have been a technical difficulty in porting the actual patches so they could be loaded into the Infinity Engine, much like Zebra 2 & 3 or Iris 1&2. 

Is there any chance CG1&2 will be updated to the CG3 GUI within Infinity?

And don't get me wrong; I think the Infinity Engine is brilliant, as well as a cpu stomper (even for my i74930)


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 10, 2015)

hi Dana

We included CG 1 and 2 as it was originally released so that all the customers who cross graded can delete the original CG 1 and or 2 and not have duplicates of the same product. This way users patches that reference CG 1 or 2 still load with out issue. another reason was to also program the sample material for infinity. So Infinity contains all of the sample material from 1, 2, and 3 via the sound source browsers. Not all of the sound cores reference every sound source otherwise there would be thousands more presets. So, in addition to the sound cores and instrument presets, I would encourage you to check out the Sound Source browser if you want access to all the sound sources from CG 1 2 and 3.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm doing that now... and have been off and on thru bleary eyes... I see now that most of the patches I've looked for are there...which makes my drag and drop rant definitely idiotic. I apologize for being a dumb dumb...

can see now why it's a cpu stomper...with up to 8 instances per infinity engine!. But I'm smiling again... 

Sleep deprivation... it really is all YOUR and Heavy's fault, ya know! Both comin' out with irresistible goodies in the same week! OY :roll:


----------



## donbodin (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Sample Logic announces CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY - The World's Most Powerful Cinematic Virtual Instrument.*



catsass @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> _"The product contains over 2,400 trillion sonic combinations..."_
> A walkthrough highlighting each of these would be terrific.


- thanks for my morning laugh


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 12, 2015)

Well we got our first in depth review out from Sounds And Gear. 5 out of 5!
While it does not represent all 2,400 trillion combinations it is a nice in depth 45 minute walkthrough review showing off Cinematic Guitars 3, and Infinity. 8) 

CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Vastman (Jun 13, 2015)

I have encountered a few possible bugs in this otherwise fun product that I am hoping others can confirm or clarify. S/L has thus far not responded. 

First, I noticed that when I added some presets or sounds to a core and used the transpose feature to move them up my 88 key keyboard (for example, the Fat Strat) so it could be played separate from Metal sounds, the transposed part seems to loop around the keyboard and play multiple notes per key on the lowest keys where I've assigned bass notes... this makes the entire low part of the keyboard unusable.

Secondly, I've noticed that the Hi Limit and Low Limit feature (also accessable from the "cog" wheel in each of the four cores) does not seem to work. 

It has been several days since I mucked around with infinity and reported this. I'll be mucking around a bit more this weekend and will again try and get things to work as they should but I do believe these are a problem. In searching for answers, I found this "cog" wheel absent from the manual.

I also seem to recall the volume knob didn't really function as expected but these were long hour days with infinity and gravity so will return to these issues over the weekend. 

I also find it a bit frustrating that using S/L's contact system results in no confirmation email and copy of what I sent in to them. This should be corrected. If we're taking the time to convey a problem, it should be automatically acknowledged with a copy of what we've sent in and a follow up response would be nice. S/L does not seem to have a very well thought out problem reporting system. Just my 2 cents... _-)

I guess I should have posted this in the Sample Talk forum... sorry

As for Infinity... it is a blast and yes, many lovely guitarish things are possible... it is a heavy hitter on the cpu if all cores are maxed out but I really can't see doing this very often... A well thought out and versatile creation!


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 13, 2015)

> I have encountered a few possible bugs in this otherwise fun product that I am hoping others can confirm or clarify. S/L has thus far not responded.



hi Dana, we have not received any support issues regarding this from our end. When did you send this and sorry if we somehow missed this. For future reference you can contact us directly at [email protected]

Each sound core has a rear setup section "Cog" that you can access and adjust additional performance parameters. There you will find Root and Hi limit and Lo Limit. Root moves the fundamental note up or down and each sound source has a root option so you can intervalic-ally transpose/orchestrate the layers fundamental pitch. This in no way moves or extends the Key Map it just moves the fundamental pitch. 

The Hi Limit and Lo Limit functions reduce / mute the upper and lower sections of the key map for the sound core allowing you to reduce the Key Maps performable zone.



> I also seem to recall the volume knob didn't really function as expected but these were long hour days with infinity and gravity so will return to these issues over the weekend.


We have not experienced any issues regarding volume and the 3d mixer so if you have any reproductions of this issue please contact us.



> I also find it a bit frustrating that using S/L's contact system results in no confirmation email and copy of what I sent in to them. This should be corrected. If we're taking the time to convey a problem, it should be automatically acknowledged with a copy of what we've sent in and a follow up response would be nice. S/L does not seem to



Again, we have not seen any support email come through regarding this from you, when did you send? and if your having issues using the website to send you can email direct at [email protected] with all your additional questions. 



> As for Infinity... it is a blast and yes, many lovely guitarish things are possible... it is a heavy hitter on the cpu if all cores are maxed out but I really can't see doing this very often... A well thought out and versatile creation!



Thanks Dana

Best,


----------



## Vastman (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, Joe... I used the contact section on your website, indicating this was for support. I will email direct in the future. I filled out the little box within the "contact" website section the middlish part of last week...I actually did this twice as I encountered other things. I will just email direct in the future. 

I'm currenly preoccupied with Spitfires deadline in deciding to complete my albion bundle with UIST tonight... will get into your lovely creation later tonight and detail out my issues as I retest... The keyboard "wrap" with multiple different note triggers in the low register when I moved a sound up the keyboard is the biggest issue... which I found could not be avoided... should be easy to test. I'll attach an audio file with me describing what's happening in a followup direct email.

Thanks.


----------



## Sample logic (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
Check out the latest review of CG Infinity from AskAudio Magazine
*http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/review-sample-logic-cinematic-guitars-infinity*



> *Pros: Incredibly diverse sound library, high-quality samples, robust effects engine, powerful arpeggiators and sequencers, excellent MIDI control options, wonderfully fun to play.
> 
> Cons: There is just so much here! I want to stop everything I am doing and just get lost in this instrument. Is that a con?*



*Website: www.samplelogic.com/products/cinematic-guitars-infinity*


----------

